# Szechuan Peppercorn



## jet (Feb 23, 2008)

I added some Szechuan Peppercorns to my last Penzeys Spices order on a whim.  I must say that they have a unique flavor and are unlike anything Szechuan that I have ever had.  Does anyone have experience with these?  Any ideas what I can use them in?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 23, 2008)

Do any Asian cooking?  Most Chinese cookbooks have at least a few recipes that call for them.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f132/iso-what-do-szechuan-peppercorns-42439.html


----------



## jet (Feb 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Do any Asian cooking?  Most Chinese cookbooks have at least a few recipes that call for them.



I do some Asian cooking, and eat at a lot of Asian restaurants but I have never had anything that tastes like this.  I would describe it as a chemical taste with a burning sensation that builds.  The only person I have inflicted them upon said that the taste reminds him of how bad soap smells.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

jet said:


> I do some Asian cooking, and eat at a lot of Asian restaurants but I have never had anything that tastes like this. I would describe it as a chemical taste with a burning sensation that builds. The only person I have inflicted them upon said that the taste reminds him of how bad soap smells.


 
hmm I think I will forego this pepper.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2008)

Sichuan pepper is not a pepper but a bud or a berry.    It is used in making five spice powder.  You can also add it to chinese dishes by coarsely grinding them.  They have a spicy citrusy flavor to it.  While not critical to all Chinese dishes it adds a certain authenticity to some of the regional cooking there (just like white pepper which is not the same as black pepper).


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 26, 2008)

I love that taste. They sell it as a sauce in certain asian stores and that way you can use a little at a time and it will last.

Try it in a stir fried beef dish. I think it would go with a lot of things.


----------



## jet (Mar 15, 2008)

I made this tonight Szechuan Peppery Hot Chicken and it was pretty good.


----------

